# Iowa



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## nelgknat2001 (May 19, 2007)

*Waterloo/Cedar Falls/ Cedar Rapids Areas*

I am available for Pollination Services between Cedar Rapids and Waterloo or surrounding areas. I live in La Porte City which is 1/2 way between those towns.
If you need my services or prices please call me at: (319) 610-5301


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## BeeHiveGuy (Apr 16, 2013)

We are interested in providing small scale pollination service in Nebraska and Iowa next year. We are considering Kansas and Northern Missouri.
Contact: [email protected]


----------

